# Name that tune!



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm after the name of the song played at the start of this Video on the BBC for the Darts 'Classic Arrows':

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/8414332.stm

It's really bugging me as to who sung the song, can anyone help at all?

Thanks


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep, Jackie Wilson Said IIRC :thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I owe you all a drink! Thanks very much, the voice sounded familiar but I just couldn't work out who it was, so will download it later


----------

